# Lake Rupert & Lake Alma



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be moving to the McArthur area soon & was wondering if anyone can give me any info on these lakes. They will be close to home for quick fishing tips. Any info or thoughts would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Backshot said:


> I will be moving to the McArthur area soon & was wondering if anyone can give me any info on these lakes. They will be close to home for quick fishing tips. Any info or thoughts would be great. Thanks!


I haven't fished those for a few years. But here are a few details:

Alma - It is a crystal clear little lake. If you hit it soon after ice-out. You can catch a lot of bass on suspending jerkbaits, like, Rapala X-Rap or Lucky Craft Pointer. Again, this is a very clear water lake.

Rupert - This lake has giant bass in it. It is a typical Ohio watershed. With dirty water on the infeed ends, and it clears up out in the main lake. In the Summertime, I've caught lots of them with the drop-shot off of the steeper walls hanging out on the ledge. And the point on the dam end of the lake holds lots of bass also. They'll gang up near it and will hit topwater when the timing is right.

Good luck.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Both of those lakes are in my back yard. There are some pig bass in both lakes. Rupert also has decent saugeye fishing and a ton of crappie. Don't expect to catch any crappie worth eating though. Mostly dinks. 

Alma has fewer crappie, but better quality. The bass fishing is good, you just have to follow the weeds. Early in the year the fishing is best IMO.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to get the boat & kayak ready to go. How is the catfishing in that area?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

All the channel cats you want to catch and an occasional flat head.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

What about Jackson Reservoir? I used to fish it a lot before I moved to Columbus several years ago. Always caught a lot of bass, crappie and gills out of that lake. They used to stock it with trout as well but I didn't fish much for the trout.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Jackson reservoir, also known as hammertown lake, is a very deep lake compared to most in this area. They still stock trout in the lake in April for the trout festival but you can normally catch them all year. I haven't fished it much this year but I've heard good reports on saugeye and channel cats.


----------

